# How much does a 75 gallon weigh



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

How much does a 75 gallon weigh filled up? I was offered one for free with stand and all supplies and my dad is afraid it will crash through the floor. What do you think?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

750-1000 pounds depending on how much and what type of substrate. A standard bottom floor should be fine but I would make sure that the floor joists are adequate if you are going to put in anywhere but a bottom floor. 

Water 600 pounds, 50-100 pounds of gravel and 100 pounds for the tank itself give or take a little. The weight of the hood and filters would be negligeable. 

The standard floor should hold it, a full fridge can weight that much by itself and it's footprint is even smaller with more pressure in a smaller space. 

Just don't tell your dad I said so if the floor falls through. :shock:


----------



## direwolf (Jan 23, 2008)

Here is a link, check it out.

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/tipsandtables/l/bltanksize.htm

Something to remember is 1 U.S. gallon = 8.34 lbs in most cases.


----------

